

Ask HN: How do you keep away from HN? - ideamonk

HN =&#62; Information Overflow =&#62; Drooling/Reading News for Hours =&#62; New/Awesome things every 10 minutes =&#62; !Addiction!<p>I just drew a notice on my wall - http://ideamonk.blogspot.com/2009/03/whats-on-my-wall.html<p>What do you do for this ?
======
oldgregg
Build something like this for web monitoring:

<http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/snuznluz.shtml>

...5 cents every time you visit a page on your blacklist. Money is
automatically donated to AIG pension fund or the enemy dujour... Parlay the
user base into holy grail micropayment service = profit.

~~~
spoiledtechie
WOW, Thats a good start up idea tho...

------
zasz
What's wrong with the noprocrast setting? Just set it to keep you away for at
least 5 hours at a time. It can't be overridden anymore, which is sweet.

~~~
Tichy
I think you can override it by logging out of HN (no commenting then, but you
can still read).

------
timothychung
Reserve time for HN in your schedule. So you won't spend too much time on it.
:-)

------
manish
I can't stay away when in office, but when working on my own at home, I hardly
visit HN once in may be two hours for 5-10 min.

------
grinich
I go outside.

